# Best Hog Dawgs Breathing



## CAG (Jun 3, 2010)

Where is the best Dawgs out their (Bay or Catch) that is still breathing ? Who own's it ? And what style of dog is it ? Feel free to boast if it's at your house . If not tell me where it is and what you know about it !!!!!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 3, 2010)

My buddy has a bulldog that will scent, run and catch all by himself. He's been on up to 350lbs. He's normally not running miles though, but can do it ALL.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a buddy that had a walker best dog i ever seen jump out of a truck i mean it you drop this dog on 2 day old hog root he'll have one bayed up in about 1 to 2 hrs and i mean he was a gritty walker he had big game papers and h use to be a bear dog but he got on a hog and he loved them so much the owner couldn't break him off of them so he sold him to my friend real cheap but my buddy traded him for 4 parker curs and a bull dog to mr. larry parker.


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't like to brag much but ok, I have Okeenokee Cowboy which is a BMC and a grandson of Weatherford Ben.  He was raised in Folkston, GA and already had a legendary reputation for being a great hog and cow dog before I got him.  He goes back to some great stock and is one of the last still alive and finding hogs, going on 10 years old but has a heart of a 3 yr old, loves to hunt and is still my main dog although he is slowing a bit.  He has found hogs when the guy I hunt with said there aint no hogs in there and also finds them when we was loadin up one day he strolled off 200 yards a bayed a rank boar when all the dogs had been loaded up already.  He has found thousands of hogs over his life so far.


----------



## ramblinroads (Jun 3, 2010)

The best hog dogs i have ever hunted with  will trail and catch and do it all. Is owned by BDUCK and his dad GNARLY ONE! AND MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 3, 2010)

i own a rednose pit one of a kind, track,catch and hold till i get their.He has impreesed many hunters with their whole pack in the box.Sold all bay dogs when he started out hunting the whole pack


----------



## wpoolxj (Jun 4, 2010)

IMO the best hog dog is dead. They always get cut down. am i right? bc it dang sure aint at my house.


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 4, 2010)

Smart trail dogs don't get cut often, they have enough sense to stop hog with teeth and back up and bay, then help catch when catch dog gets there.  Who wants a gritty dog that finds hog by himself and trys to catch and gets cut to bits and then looses hog or barely holds him till help arrives.  Then off to vet???????????


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jun 4, 2010)

*dog*

Ill take all those gritty dogs that will get off by themselves and go on and catch one that's all I run except for the hounds


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jun 5, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Ill take all those gritty dogs that will get off by themselves and go on and catch one that's all I run except for the hounds


exactly ,you arent gonna stoppem around here with anything else your jump to catch ratio  will go down


----------



## big country rnr (Jun 5, 2010)

We can findum up too 30 hours old.. Might take a few hours but we do pretty good.
We dont have tons of hogs so we do what we gotta. WE CATCH A FEW FROM TIME TO TIME.. Hard to beat the want of a plott..


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 5, 2010)

The guy who puts out Hard Core Hog Dog videos (Michael) likes the Plott/Catahoula cross and I have all three vids and his dogs don't play.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Jun 5, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> We can findum up too 30 hours old.. Might take a few hours but we do pretty good.
> We dont have tons of hogs so we do what we gotta. WE CATCH A FEW FROM TIME TO TIME.. Hard to beat the want of a plott..



if you have a dog that will take a 30 hour old track then you have just sold me a puppy off of him whenever some arrive


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 5, 2010)

Seen a show one time where a guy trained bloodhounds for police work and he had a fellow sit in a seat at a baseball field and then it rained and he came back 24 hours later and dog went to exact seat where guy was sitting!!!!!


----------



## gcpatt (Jun 5, 2010)

Hunted with a few pretty good ones, but not shure bout the best. I've seen some pretty good bay dogs and rcd style dogs.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jul 19, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> I have a buddy that had a walker best dog i ever seen jump out of a truck i mean it you drop this dog on 2 day old hog root he'll have one bayed up in about 1 to 2 hrs and i mean he was a gritty walker he had big game papers and h use to be a bear dog but he got on a hog and he loved them so much the owner couldn't break him off of them so he sold him to my friend real cheap but my buddy traded him for 4 parker curs and a bull dog to mr. larry parker.


2 day old rootn, No way.. when u find 2 day old sign around here  that hog is 5 miles away  if not farther.Man thats 48 hrs old and u in Florida in sandy soil, I might be wrong but im calln  **** on this one.


----------



## satman32935 (Jul 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> 2 day old rootn, No way.. when u find 2 day old sign around here  that hog is 5 miles away  if not farther.Man thats 48 hrs old and u in Florida in sandy soil, I might be wrong but im calln  **** on this one.



 amen


----------



## JohnE (Jul 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> 2 day old rootn, No way.. when u find 2 day old sign around here  that hog is 5 miles away  if not farther.Man thats 48 hrs old and u in Florida in sandy soil, I might be wrong but im calln  **** on this one.



You got to call **** on most things on this board lol


Well I know the best dog breathing sure ain't in my yard, but i've been around a few good ones. There is no such thing as the best out there, maybe the best for the way YOU hunt...


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate to brag or anything but u can ask anyone who has hunted behind my gypsy and samson dog what they think about them. I don't like to talk about my own dogs but u can talk to hoghunter08,arrendale,plotthunter05 pretty much anyone can tell u about them.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> 2 day old rootn, No way.. when u find 2 day old sign around here  that hog is 5 miles away  if not farther.Man thats 48 hrs old and u in Florida in sandy soil, I might be wrong but im calln  **** on this one.



hog can walk 5mph or faster...why you only think he is only 5 miles away in 48 hrs..how far away is the next turned p'nut field..yep...throwin the flag out too


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jul 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> hog can walk 5mph or faster...why you only think he is only 5 miles away in 48 hrs..how far away is the next turned p'nut field..yep...throwin the flag out too


5 miles or farther was just an example,but ur right no telln how far.  I just dont think there is a dog out there that can work  2 day old sign in the South with all the sandy soil,maybe im wrong and if there is one out there i want em.im lucky if my dogs can find   2 hr old sign.But i realize now who said it and i know he's young and probly dont know for sure,so i will cut him sum slack.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 19, 2010)

What ever you say man. You dont have to cut me slack. I might be young but i know my dogs. Not trying to be a smart 
a** But just sayin. But i wasn't meaning he's gonna be smelling the 2 day old root i was saying if you put him on hog sign he will go find fresher like a actual  hunting dog it dont matter if its 3 blocks over he'll find fresh if they have been hogs around. Hogs down here dont go too far away if they got water shade and food they aren't going 5 miles.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 19, 2010)

Amatter of fact he bought him back from mr. larry and we are going hunting this week.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jul 19, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Amatter of fact he bought him back from mr. larry and we are going hunting this pen.


A pen??  You never mentioned u were hunting  in a pen, no wonder he can find fresh sign, my blind 16 yr old lab could find one in a pen.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> A pen??  No wonder he can find em then.



lol


----------



## pitbull (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive caught a bunch of hogs in my life! Id say I have a darn good pack of priceless dogs in my yard. BUT the best dog hands down that Ive ever seen and anyone that has hunted with this dog will tell you the same is a dog name Wilson owned by a guy named Woody. Long range deader than silent dont run dillos or anything else, has un unexplainable good nose(cant run no 2 day old rootin though lol) just the best ive seen and realy cant picture a better dog! He is a cambell curr. I just havent hunted with this dog once or twice Ive hunted with this dog a bunch, Im talking hot, cold raining, windy, on the 2nd and 3rd staright day hunting still finding and stopping hogs like he knows nothing else in life!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 20, 2010)

I have many on my yard but only three i would not be willing to sell at any price...take that for what you will.. SPECK is my lead strike cat, 7+ years old, run an old cold track like not many ive seen, Emma, 2 year old Bird/Bull, Silent on track and on the break, loose baying, catches with help, hunts harder than most of my other dogs can keep up, medium-long range 10-15 circles, Bill BMC, Silent, Medium-long, Catchy...stopping power when he gets to the hog and the other bay dogs.  These three are my best dogs I have ever owned , sure there are better dogs but ive never owned them. Guraanteed if hogs are in the area they will locate and stop them out the box quick


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 20, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> A pen??  You never mentioned u were hunting  in a pen, no wonder he can find fresh sign, my blind 16 yr old lab could find one in a pen.



we never hunt the pen. We have some pups we need to train so we are gonna run him with them. I never went to this pen before.  We usally hunt a 30,000 acre hunting club in mayo florida.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 20, 2010)

TazD said:


> A 11mo old Bluetick and a 11yr old Fl Cur.



a real Master Card moment there


----------



## MULE (Jul 20, 2010)

The best hog dog breathing is like asking whats the best flavor ice cream. All depends on who you ask and what regions they are from.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 21, 2010)

tazd said:


> 102, your friend with the walker (hog dog bible auther) sells him to larry parker for 5 dogs, then sells them and buys his walker back. Hmmmm some things never change.
> There are no dogs down south that will work a 2 day old rootin area. Maybe some dry ground hunting dogs from out west might move a 1 day old track in sand. Hogs here in florida do move all over the place. I have pics of hogs one day in the swamp, then the same hogs are 2 rivers and 7 miles away getting their pic taken on another piece of land the next morning. Their nomads!!
> Now the best hunting dog, i wish i had him/her. I have hunted with some dogs that were real good, and some dogs that people built up with talk to be real good. I feel the best dog around is the dog that puts hogs in front of you consistantly. I have one of those in my fl cur bo. He will trail, wind, and catch a hog by himself. He does it in a area that is tough to hunt. His success rate is over 80%. Is he the best, doubtful, but he is the best to me.
> Now there is a dog named poacher that my buddy owns. He is a 11yr old peeples fl cur. He has found and caught tons of hogs in his life. Nose of a bloodhound and the catch of a bulldog. He is the father to chance, peanut, and my reba gyp. The other day my buddy got on a hog that flat worked over 2 of his dogs. They would get it bayed and when they would get close he would break. The hunt was close to my friends house so he went back and got poacher and his silent bluetick pup. Came back to the fight in less then 20min, got in front of his dogs when the hog ran from one track to the next. He grabbed up his dogs when they came through a minute later. He dropped the bluetick on the track and waited. In about 10min the bluetick is baying. He grabs poacher, (he has no more canines and is 11) and dumps him to the hog. Done deal, caught hog!! The hog was a nice 332lb boar.. A 11mo old bluetick and a 11yr old fl cur.



taz why does it matter what he done. Oh well it's none of my business. He's just a good dog  and thats all i gota say bout that. But not trying to restart stuff between you and i. Cause i sorta like you. But i already explained that i wasn't meaning 2 day old root.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 21, 2010)

Gigem on here owns a dog named Bo.He is a Kemmer cur.He is getting old and has had A LOT of rough days in his life but he is/was about as good as dog could get.I have seen some that may have been as good but I don't know if I have known a dog that would have outdone him very often.They can all get embarrassed some time.


----------



## sagebrush (Jul 21, 2010)

well CAG looks like u have got the pot stirring what kinda dog u hunt with aint that a beagle u holdin in your profile is that your baydog or catchdog!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Jul 21, 2010)

most on here im sure are honest and good people but i wouldnt drop names or locations in here on the best dogs breathing and all.  there are some nuts that will travel to steal, im sure of it.  i know where the best dog ive ever hunted with is, hes in the town i live in, thats about all i can say about that. lol.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 21, 2010)

Ihunt said:


> Gigem on here owns a dog named Bo.He is a Kemmer cur.He is getting old and has had A LOT of rough days in his life but he is/was about as good as dog could get.I have seen some that may have been as good but I don't know if I have known a dog that would have outdone him very often.They can all get embarrassed some time.


I hear ya Ihunt he would be my pick too.I got three six month old puppies that is out of my best female and bo and I would be real happy if they just turn out half as good as bo.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jul 21, 2010)

best hog dogs i have ever had are muts....but my bully boxer and boxer are awesome


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 21, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> I would be real happy if they just turn out half as good as bo.



me too


----------



## MULE (Jul 26, 2010)

gin house said:


> most on here im sure are honest and good people but i wouldnt drop names or locations in here on the best dogs breathing and all.  there are some nuts that will travel to steal, im sure of it.  i know where the best dog ive ever hunted with is, hes in the town i live in, thats about all i can say about that. lol.


  xx2


----------



## flswiner (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Tazd.... did u say silent bluetick..lol


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 31, 2010)

*best hog dogs breathing*

I'm looking to buy the best hog dogs out there, so if you have one and need the money, pm me, gyps only.


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 31, 2010)

hogdoggers123 what you want curs or hounds? bay catch or rcd. how much you looking to spend and where you located in florida? im not saying i have them but i know alot of people and they know some people.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 31, 2010)

flswiner said:


> Hey Tazd.... did u say silent bluetick..lol



there are a few around




Hogdoggers123 said:


> I'm looking to buy the best hog dogs out there, so if you have one and need the money, pm me, gyps only.



you won't find any of those..but you may find alot of 2nds and it probably don't matter how much ya got


----------



## JackJack77 (Aug 31, 2010)

I know where some awesome dogs are, but like said above names and locations I cannot say, there some crazy folks out there.


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in Okeechobee.  I don't know how to pick a good hog dog but I'm looking for a male and female medium range to long range strike dogs, not too young or old that leans towards the catchy side with lots of stick.  I'd like to buy two top dogs, fl curs, bird/bull, campbell, don't care what breed.  I'll pay your price  but I've got a friend named bobby in polk city and he knows dogs.  I'd like to get him to try the dogs out before I bought em.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 31, 2010)

should be plenty of dogs around okeechobee ,should be able to find one down there


----------



## JackJack77 (Aug 31, 2010)

Guy I know bought $3800 worth of dogs from Gary Campbell, hunted the 3 dogs one week straight, showed them 40+ hogs in a week(peanut & corn fields) and didnt tie one. Gary was real good about it gave him his money back no probs. They were hard huntin' dogs just couldnt close the deal for some reason. Always get a trial on dogs you spend good money on.


----------



## jagddog (Aug 31, 2010)

gin house-just by chance does the dog you are speaking of have a color for a name? cause thats prob. the best dog i've ever hunted with and i hunted with that dog many many many times.


----------



## gin house (Aug 31, 2010)

jagddog said:


> gin house-just by chance does the dog you are speaking of have a color for a name? cause thats prob. the best dog i've ever hunted with and i hunted with that dog many many many times.



 no, his name isnt a color.  hes an 11 year old yard dog, no chain, pen, etc.  has sense enough to stay in the yard, take him to the woods hes all buisness, hes  unreal to say the least, aint many like him, i havent seen his equal or close to it.  PM me and we can talk about who you might be talkin about.  money cant buy him.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 31, 2010)

my buddy now owns that bo dog  some of you talk about and he is the real deal for sure and he is old and still got it..


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 31, 2010)

*hog dogs*

Im new to hog hunting and I'm sure theres plenty of dogs down here but I just moved here and don't know anybody and dont really know what I'm looking at with a hog dog yet but my buddy does and I'm going to let him test them for me before I pay anything.  Why would anybody give up 3800 on dogs without knowing what he was buying.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 31, 2010)

Best hog dog ever the meanest hog hair pulling bay/catch dog ever





and he ain't for sale either


----------



## flswiner (Sep 1, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> there are a few around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pigger86 (Sep 1, 2010)

i think i got you beat i found this dog at a hog bayin contest was a real hair puller but had to watch your ankels when you got to close


----------



## JackJack77 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Why would anybody give up 3800 on dogs without knowing what he was buying.



Gary has a good reputation of raising good, started hog dogs.


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 1, 2010)

*best hog dogs*

I've got 3,000 to spend for two, male and female hog dogs.  I need two top dogs, not too old or young, medium to long range strike dogs that can shut down their own hog.  My buddy has agreed to test the dogs before I buy them so somebodys got to be willing to take the dogs on a hunt by themselves one at a time.  I figure 1500 each should be a good price for somebody with a great dog that could use the money.  PM me or post on here what you've got.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

yea...you probably need to buy some tracking equipment with that other $800 you had...hope that where that went...them dogs will be gone so fast you won't be able to keep up with them....
Deja Vu


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont know about the best hog dog breathin, but i hear that Jester has one gritty hunting rooster that can smell up a hog from a mile away


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

yep...sorry...he is spoken for...hogdogtw008 is eating him at the BBQ


----------



## willisc (Sep 1, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> we never hunt the pen. We have some pups we need to train so we are gonna run him with them. I never went to this pen before.  We usally hunt a 30,000 acre hunting club in mayo florida.




mayo, florida right. Are you talkin about mallery swamp, i went to school in mayo. i have hunted every peace of land there. Me and a couple of my buddys  caught a 400+ bar hog out at picket lake.


----------



## steveOO (Sep 1, 2010)

Well i HAD a jeep/redboy bout 50lbs, Lil Shhh didn't dread to catch anything.....Ask shaun kayden bout jr the pitbull....He's got em now, I WANT EM BACK SHAUN lol


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey ...shaun kayden...what about jr...is he anything like a pw


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 1, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> I've got 3,000 to spend for two, male and female hog dogs.  I need two top dogs, not too old or young, medium to long range strike dogs that can shut down their own hog.  My buddy has agreed to test the dogs before I buy them so somebodys got to be willing to take the dogs on a hunt by themselves one at a time.  I figure 1500 each should be a good price for somebody with a great dog that could use the money.  PM me or post on here what you've got.



3800 $,  I will sell u dogs, trackn system,truck,2 boxes,hogs, wife and  whatever else u want....


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> hey ...shaun kayden...what about jr...is he anything like a pw



Jester:  u know junior, it is my cd. Jill


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> Jester:  u know junior, it is my cd. Jill



 well..he said ask


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 1, 2010)

jester896 said:


> Well..he said ask



lol.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 1, 2010)

That's hard to say because i've seen good cur's  and hounds ! But i agree that the best don't usually live long !


----------



## wpoolxj (Sep 2, 2010)

i agree with above minus the truck. i will sale you all the dogs i hunt with and some more a dog box a dog trailer a rig platform for a four wheeler a couple of catch dogs 1 you gota leash in one you can urn loose at the truck. my quick track and 2 collars and a couple abac girls for 3800.00 just let me know if your interested. hahahahahaha


----------



## hoghunter007 (Sep 2, 2010)

good luck finding the dogs man. it is hard to buy a good one. they are to hard to come by. the best dogs i know of couldn't be bought for 1500.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 2, 2010)

hoghunter007 said:


> good luck finding the dogs man. it is hard to buy a good one. they are to hard to come by. the best dogs i know of couldn't be bought for 1500.



exactly.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 2, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> i agree with above minus the truck. i will sale you all the dogs i hunt with and some more a dog box a dog trailer a rig platform for a four wheeler a couple of catch dogs 1 you gota leash in one you can urn loose at the truck. my quick track and 2 collars and a couple abac girls for 3800.00 just let me know if your interested. hahahahahaha



hey hogdoggers123, you should take him up on this offer. Ill  even pitch in a little bit if ya send them ABAC girls my way(as long as they are under 250lb)


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 2, 2010)

*hog hunting*

Post some pics of the abac girls, I hope it ain't like when we use to go hog hunting in the army where everybody throws a fifty in a hat and you go to the clubs and the man with the largest game animal won the booty.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

i always thought that pirates were sea fairing lurches


----------



## catchdog (Sep 6, 2010)

what in the heck is a abac girl ?


----------



## MULE (Sep 6, 2010)

hoghunter007 said:


> good luck finding the dogs man. it is hard to buy a good one. they are to hard to come by. the best dogs i know of couldn't be bought for 1500.


 agree 100%, I got several that figure wouldn't come close to touching them.


----------



## abrannon (Sep 15, 2010)

> what in the heck is a abac girl ?



Abraham Baldwin Agricultural College. (ABAC)


----------



## CAG (Dec 15, 2011)

Gah!!!! All these Hog Dawgers and no LEGEND? Where's the best fellers ??????????


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

wpoolxj said:


> IMO the best hog dog is dead. They always get cut down. am i right? bc it dang sure aint at my house.



Thats for sure "THE GOOD DIE YOUNGE"


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

Tieemup had the 2 best I ever seen #1 was a plott we went in halves on that would take a track that was older than I thought a dog could take The county game warden heard  about the dog and set tie up on a "mock" hunt  where he saw the hog cross the day before and took tie and the plott down there the next morning and they caught the hog ...oh yeah the old mutt was 3 legged a kid shot him in the leg before we got him and the dog wouldnt put it on the ground .he was something else but some scumbag stole him . #2 was tieemups bluegal dog I never saw a dog with more heart to finish a track than her  2 summers ago I watched her on a saturday in august at 103 degrees at 3 pm she ran ahog for 10 hrs and I mean run him ( before it gets started theres an open invatation with a quick phone call to anyone that can show me how to do it better in this particular spot)all day long it was unreal ida been proud to own her that day


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 15, 2011)

If them young dead dogs was good they would still be alive unless it was a freak kinda accident!!!


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

blue gals liver shut down out of nowhere and the vet couldnt save her about 6 months ago she was 3 yrs old


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

Coolerman That Old 3 legged plott sucked alot of cobb webs out of tracks. Robbert was the coldest nose dog i have ever seen he would strike tracks of the truck that cold nosed dogs couldnt take...

If I could have another Blue Gal i would Morgage my place...lol
Josh is that the day she ran 27.6 miles and Smokey had a heat stroke and the boar when she bayed him fell over dead?!?


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds Like sghoghunter never seen real hog dogs!!!! We not making Blue Bell Ice cream This Is wild Hogs If you got a good old dog you drew the right card......


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats the one I never seen anything like it


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

what happened to Bluegal when she got gut cut that second time I think she cought an infection that caused the kidneys to shut down.


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

she was a goodun aint no doubt


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 15, 2011)

Tieemuporleaveem said:


> Sounds Like sghoghunter never seen real hog dogs!!!! We not making Blue Bell Ice cream This Is wild Hogs If you got a good old dog you drew the right card......


Naw us dumb ole rednecks over here in Ga don't know anything about hog dogs like yall do but there is one thing I don't do and that's brag about a dog. A dog,a woman and a kid will all make liars out of a man!! One thing I will tell ya though,if you wanta come show us a real hogdog you have an invite if not invite us and we will show you what we got as simple as that.


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

you free for the weekend I hunt most every fri sat and sun, Even have a camp u can lay ya head.... Just let me know when Ill put ya on a good track...


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

We like huntin with new people. i think ive hunted in every state but  Ga.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 15, 2011)

We are shut down here till after deer season but when its over we will get together


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

Im not shut down lets do it this weekend...


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

SG I agree about the dog makin a liar out of his owner  thats why I dont brag on my cull ......BUT I will say this tie got 1 or 2 thats well worth raising an eye at  I got ur number and after goat season me and tie might head that way if the offer still good , or like he said he got a spot that we can go to now ( he's one of the lucky ones that has a deer season spot)and we dont have to worry bout the goat hunters


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

All :nono::nono: aside my dogs are average I do catch hogs and would love for u too come make a hunt. Whoever thinks they got the best ur wrong theres always better and room for improvment... I love to hunt and love to see a good dog work wheter its urs or mine... Cur or hound...


----------



## caughthog1 (Dec 16, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> but there is one thing I don't do and that's brag about a dog. A dog,a woman and a kid will all make liars out of a man!! .




hahaha I know thats right!!!!


----------



## plotthunter05 (Dec 18, 2011)

lets make a group hunt i'll stay behind and pick up the stragglers coolerman


----------



## coolerman (Dec 19, 2011)

If you pick up all the stragglers then what am I going to do ???  MINE are usaulyy  sucking wind pulling up the rear . Last time we went I thought nics bluegalXsmokey pups were gonna Joe to death He was gassed bad ol paw paw just aint what he used to be but he will go in every time you unsnap him


----------

